
Mega Processor – integration test step 1 - timthorn
http://www.megaprocessor.com/progress.html
======
andybak
I really hope there's a science or technology museum that will give this a
home when it's complete. It's got incredible educational value.

~~~
timthorn
The Centre for Computing History in Cambridge would be a great home - I
believe that James Newman is in the area.

------
hga
It has "well over" a quarter million solder joints....

Helps you appreciate why integrated circuits and VLSI make such a difference.

